# DDR Angelschein



## DJTMichel

Moin!
Läßt sich mein alter DAV Ausweis (DDR) incl. Raubfischprüfung in Niedersachsen in den Fischereischein umwandeln und wenn ja, was muß ich dafür tun bzw. wen fragen? Ich würde gern mal einen Tagesangelschein lösen, um meinem Sohn |stolz: auch mal was anderes als den Forellenpuff zu zeigen.

Gruß
Michel


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

Setz Dich mal mit Member debilofant in Verbindung - der kämpft deswegen mit den Behörden schon ne Weile und kann Dir dazu evtl. mehr sagen..


----------



## silviomopp

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

 Die Frist dürfte mittlerweile abgelaufen sein , dein Schein somit nix mehr wert. Da wirst du wohl nochmal eine komplette Schulung incl. Prüfung ablegen müssen. Ich mußte es leider auch machen . Du kannst ja sichherheitshalber auf der zuständigen Gemeinde nachfragen - aber viel Hoffnung geb ich dir nicht .


----------



## antonio

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

in vielen bl gab es fristen/stichtage für diese sache.
wie das in nds aussieht, weiß ich nicht.
aber große chancen gebe ich dir nicht.

antonio


----------



## DJTMichel

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten. Ich muß noch erwähnen, das mir am 18.08.1991 von einem Niedersächsischen Fischereiverein ein Fischerei-Erlaubnisschein ausgestellt wurde. Aus Zeit- und wohl auch Interessemangel war ich allerdings nur ein Jahr dort Mitglied. Den damaligen Erlaubnisschein habe ich natürlich noch...
Verändert dies die Sachlage?

Gruß
Michel


----------



## antonio

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

nein ein erlaubnisschein ist nur die berechtigung, an einem bestimmten gewässer angeln zu dürfen.
der erlaubnisschein hat nichts mit dem fischereischein zu tun, außer, daß du in der regel ohne fischereischein keinen erlaubnischein bekommst.

antonio


----------



## Ulli3D

*AW: DDR Angelschein*



antonio schrieb:


> nein ein erlaubnisschein ist nur die berechtigung, an einem bestimmten gewässer angeln zu dürfen.
> der erlaubnisschein hat nichts mit dem fischereischein zu tun, außer, daß du in der regel ohne fischereischein keinen erlaubnischein bekommst.
> 
> antonio




Das Zauberwort war hier Niedersachsen. Da kann man immer noch ohne Fischereischein angeln aber, da die Gewässer fast alle in Vereinshand liegen und die Vereine die Lehrgänge durchführen und die Prüfungen abnehmen, wird mn selten einen Verein finden, der einem Tageskarten ohne Fischereischein  ausstellt. Bleiben nur noch die freien Gewässer.


----------



## DJTMichel

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

Na da sehe ich gerade meine Felle davonschwimmen, dennoch vielen Dank für Euere Antworten.
Ist schon geil, ich darf ganz normal in unser gepachtetes Revier gehen, dort ein Wildschwein schießen und habe dies seit dem 01.April auch schon 13x getan, aber angeln darf ich trotz bestandener DAV Prüfung nicht...

Gruß
Michel


----------



## silviomopp

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

Kopf hoch , die Lehrgänge und die Prüfung sind nicht Schwer..aber wenn man seinem Hobby nachgehen will , muß man eben in den Sauren Apfel beissen !! Ich hatte dasselbe Problem mit dem DDR Schein und jetzt bin ich Froh, die Prüfung erneut abgelegt zu haben.


----------



## kanalbulle

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

moin,
ich bin 2002 von Berlin nach Niedersachsen gezogen - zu der Zeit war mein DAV-Ausweis fast 20 Jahre alt.
Das erste war hier die Frage nach dem Fischereischein.
Die Gute Dame im Bürgeramt sagte mir dann "bring 30 Euro mit und ein Lichtbild, dann bekommst du deinen Fischereischein" !
Der Jubel war riesig und zwei Stunden später hielt ich ihn in der Hand !
Soweit ich weiß, ist das auch nur in Niedersachsen so möglich und ich glaube kaum das sich seit dem in Sachen Bürokratie soviel verändert hat !
Frag einfach mal nach und rechne mit dem schlimmsten - um so größer ist deine Freude danach #6
Viel Erfolg !


----------



## antonio

*AW: DDR Angelschein*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort war hier Niedersachsen. Da kann man immer noch ohne Fischereischein angeln aber, da die Gewässer fast alle in Vereinshand liegen und die Vereine die Lehrgänge durchführen und die Prüfungen abnehmen, wird mn selten einen Verein finden, der einem Tageskarten ohne Fischereischein  ausstellt. Bleiben nur noch die freien Gewässer.



ist richtig und mir bekannt deswegen ja mein "in der regel".
es ging um die frage, ob ihm ein uralter erlaubnisschein was nützt.

antonio


----------



## Hoscheck

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

HI leute,

Die Frist ist 2005 abgelaufen(auch in NDS) ich musste meinen auch neu machen.

Gruß Hoscheck


----------



## DJTMichel

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

@Kanalbulle: gestern war ich deswegen bei der Unteren Jagdbehörde (weil ich den Beamten besser kenne, als die von der Gemeinde). Nach einem kurzen Gespräch meinte er, sie seien zwar die übergeordnete Stelle (Aufsicht oder so), ausgestellt würde der Fischereischein jedoch in meinem Fall von der Gemeinde. Da werde ich also als nächstes mal hinfahren. 
Bei Christa's Angelshop in Helmstedt wird auch ein Kurs mit Prüfung im November angeboten, nur bin ich in der Woche gar nicht da (würde mich wohl 150,-€ kosten #d).

Gruß
Michel


----------



## Patrick_87

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

in bw kostet der kurs 175 + 20 euro prüfungsgebühr


----------



## Patrick_87

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

ich weiss, habs nur gesagt, weil er schon bei den 150,- den kopf schüttelt


----------



## DJTMichel

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

So Leute,

Versuch macht klug - ich komme gerade von der Gemeinde, habe meine alten Unterlagen vorgelegt, 30,-€ gezahlt + Paßbild abgegeben und darf am Donnerstag den Fischereischein abholen #6. Die Welt ist doch nicht soooo schlecht... 

schöne Grüße vom

Michel


----------



## kanalbulle

*AW: DDR Angelschein*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> Versuch macht klug - ich komme gerade von der Gemeinde, habe meine alten Unterlagen vorgelegt, 30,-€ gezahlt + Paßbild abgegeben und darf am Donnerstag den Fischereischein abholen #6. Die Welt ist doch nicht soooo schlecht...
> 
> schöne Grüße vom
> 
> Michel


 
war das nicht genau mein tip ???#6

Von wegen die Gesetze haben sich geändert #d

Alles Gute dann mit deinem neuen Schein und pass gut auf ihn auf - es gibt auch bei Verlust keinen Ersatz, obwohl deine Papiere bei der Gemeinde dann vorliegen !


----------



## DJTMichel

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

@Martin: noch halte ich ihn nicht in der Hand und der Teufel ist ja bekanntlich ein Eichhörnchen...


----------



## antonio

*AW: DDR Angelschein*



kanalbulle schrieb:


> war das nicht genau mein tip ???#6
> 
> Von wegen die Gesetze haben sich geändert #d
> 
> Alles Gute dann mit deinem neuen Schein und pass gut auf ihn auf - es gibt auch bei Verlust keinen Ersatz, obwohl deine Papiere bei der Gemeinde dann vorliegen !




möglich ist das nur manchmal dauerts eben bis es zum letzten beamten in der gemeinde durchgedrungen ist.

antonio


----------



## DJTMichel

*AW: DDR Angelschein*



kanalbulle schrieb:


> war das nicht genau mein tip ???#6
> 
> Von wegen die Gesetze haben sich geändert #d
> 
> Alles Gute dann mit deinem neuen Schein und pass gut auf ihn auf - es gibt auch bei Verlust keinen Ersatz, obwohl deine Papiere bei der Gemeinde dann vorliegen !


 
War es und dafür danke ich Dir #6 (stell' mal Deine Uhr: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Sollten wir uns mal kennenlernen, gebe ich ein oder zwei Pils aus #g

Gruß
Michel


----------



## silviomopp

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

#q  und ich Doof hab die Prüfung neu gemacht #q



...aber HGW !! ...es ist nur Gerecht !!!!


----------



## DJTMichel

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

was ist HGW? Mensch, so blöd es auch klingt, aber die Vorstellung im Urlaub mal eben eine Tagesangelkarte lösen zu können, finde ich überhaupt nicht verkehrt |rolleyes. Angeln ist viel lockerer als Jagen und Fisch schmeckt ja auch...irgendwie...aber nicht jeden Tag |supergri !
Egal, macht Euch bitte in Zukunft auf eine Menge unsinniger Anfänger, bzw. Wiedereinsteigerfragen gefaßt .

Gruß
Michel


----------



## silviomopp

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

HGW = *H*erzlichen*G*lück*W*unsch


----------



## DJTMichel

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

Danke, aber warten wir lieber den Donnerstag ab...


----------



## Hoscheck

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

Hallo,

Das wundert mich jetzt aber irgendwie, wieso musst du bis Donnerstag warten normalerweise stellen die den direkt aus und kannst ihn gleich mitnehmen.

Gruss


----------



## DJTMichel

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

Mittwoch ist da dicht, morgen weiß ich mehr...


----------



## silviomopp

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

Von dienstag bis Donnerstag wird BEAMTENHALMA gespielt, wer sich zuerst rührt, hat verloren


----------



## Otternase

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

Hier in NDS sind die Ämter sehr kulant was den blauen Schein angeht. Hab da sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Dazu ist er für 30 Euro unbefristet, was auf Dauer 'ne Menge Geld spart. Schlecht finde ich nur, dass man ihn beim Angeln nicht bei sich führen muss. Wozu dann das ganze Theater?


----------



## antonio

*AW: DDR Angelschein*



Otternase schrieb:


> Hier in NDS sind die Ämter sehr kulant was den blauen Schein angeht. Hab da sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Dazu ist er für 30 Euro unbefristet, was auf Dauer 'ne Menge Geld spart. Schlecht finde ich nur, dass man ihn beim Angeln nicht bei sich führen muss. Wozu dann das ganze Theater?



weil du ohne in den meisten anderen bl dann nicht angeln kannst.
wenn du nur in nds angeln willst brauchst du ihn theoretisch nicht.

antonio


----------



## Otternase

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

Macht Sinn...In NDS braucht man ihn dann eigentlich nur, wenn man Tageskarten erwerben will. Zum Beitritt in einen Verein genügt ja das Prüfungszeugnis. #d


----------



## DJTMichel

*AW: DDR Angelschein*

erst wenn ich es in der Hand halte, bin ich sicher es wirklich zu haben:







Gruß
Michel

PS: nochmals danke für Euere Beiträge, hat was gebracht :vik:


----------

